# مافائدة اضافة ملح الليمون مع الصابون ؟وهل هوافضل ام السولو ؟



## curtvudo (21 مارس 2014)

مافائدة اضافة ملح الليمون مع الصابون ؟وهل هوافضل ام السولو ؟


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (24 مارس 2014)

فائدة إضافة ملح الليمون الى الصابون السائل هو لخفض ال ph للصابون السائل لكى تصل الى 7 ( حالة التعادل ) .


----------



## العجمىى (25 مارس 2014)

انا افضل الملح العادى مع احترامى وسولو هو الملح الانجليزى الهو كبريتات ماغنسيوم والاستاذ الفاضل *chemist.ahmedfathyانا معاه فى الاجابة عن ملح الليمون*


----------



## curtvudo (27 مارس 2014)

*رجاء اخير*



العجمىى قال:


> انا افضل الملح العادى مع احترامى وسولو هو الملح الانجليزى الهو كبريتات ماغنسيوم والاستاذ الفاضل *chemist.ahmedfathyانا معاه فى الاجابة عن ملح الليمون*



ملح الليمون افضل ام السولو ؟


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (29 مارس 2014)

لو المقصود بالسولو هو الملح الإنجليزى , فغرضه فى التركيبه هو تتقيل الصابون , اما ملح الليمون فغرضه فى التركيبة زيادة ال Ph وليس تتقيل الصابون فهذا له غرض وذلك له غرض , ولكنى من الاستاذ العجمى فى ان الملح العادى ( ملح الطعام ) أفضل فى التتقيل من السولو .


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

